

(O'Reilly) Free Ebook - 48 Hours Only - epo
http://oreilly.com/store/paypal.csp

======
cschmidt
Since the title doesn't say, this is:

PayPal API's Up and Running.

by Michael Balderas

------
pasbesoin
The certificates used in the checkout flow process as legitimate but
nonetheless look hinky to me. From GoDaddy, "domain control verified"? I don't
seem to recall this, from prior use (it's been a while) of oreilly.com .

ADDENDUM: It's probably legitimate, but it still bothers me -- as have some
other aspects of my online experiences with O'Reilly. For a site that supports
purchases, I'd expect a bit more authentication with respect to the
certificate(s).

